# Le dije que se tranquilice / tranquilizara (subjunctive)



## PheonixFire

Hello! Newbie here...

I was hoping someone could clarify in which occasion the different forms of subjunctive would be correct for the following sentence:

Le dije que se tranquilice / tranquilizara.

It's from a TV show and the speaker uses 'tranquilice' to express (I believe) "I told him to calm down." This confused me because I thought since it had already happened that he told him, the sentence would automatically call for the imperfect subjunctive form: tranquilizara.  

Thank you so much in advance for any clarifications!

If anyone perhaps has a helpful link, I would really appreciate it


----------



## chileno

Either one will be OK.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Colloquially both are OK. I agree with Chileno.

But... Grammar demands _tranquilizara_ to satisfy concordance. Oh well...

Regards.


----------



## Rondivu

Also, "Le dije que se tranquilizase".


----------



## germanbz

For me "Le dije que se tranquilice" doesn't sound well. Here, it is possible you sometimes can hear a sentence like that, while somebody is speaking quickly and careless but definitely I don't think it sounds OK.

Le dije que se tranquilizara = Le dije que se tranquilizase.


----------



## Rondivu

Grammatically speaking it might be incorrect but it's used colloquially.
See the following scenario:
In the living room,
¿Puedo cogerte otro pitillo?
Ya te dije/he dicho que no preguntes.  Coge los que quieras.


----------



## chileno

I guess  "Le dije, tranquilícese" = "Le dije que se tranquilizara"  Right?


----------



## blasita

Hello.

It is correct according to the RAE.

However, it does not sound too good to me. This is how I say it:

_Le he dicho que se tranquilice.
Le dije que se tranquilizara._

You can have a look here or at the NGLE (_concordancia temporal/de tiempos_).

Cheers.


----------



## chileno

Gracias blasita.


----------



## Forero

Si es correcto "Le dije que se tranquilice", también lo es:

_Te dije que te tranquilices._ [no "que tranquilízate", y no "que te tranquiliza"]

Pero es otra cosa:

_Era imperativo que se tranquilice._

o ¿no?


----------



## Rondivu

Leyendo otra vez el hilo y los ejemplos en él escritos, creo que utilizamos el presente de subjuntivo cuando nos referimos a acciones recientes.

Le he dicho que se tranquilice. (Blasita)
Te he dicho que no preguntes. (El menda)
Era imperativo que se tranquilice. (Forero)

A mí, todos esos ejemplos me sugieren una acción reciente.


----------



## blasita

De nada, Chileno. Un saludo.

Hola, Forero. Sí, da igual que sea "le" o "te". A mí personalmente _Era imperativo que se tranquilice_ me suena mal.

Hola, Rondivu. Creo que pueden incluso existir diferencias regionales en esto. Sí que, para mí, _Le he dicho que ... _ normalmente se refiere a una acción reciente, pero tampoco no tiene por qué ser así; ej. _Le he dicho (multitud de veces) que se tranquilice_.


----------



## Rondivu

A mí "era imperativo que se tranquilice" me suena bien si lo dice un psiquiatra que le acaba de dar un tranquilizante a un enfermo mental que se estaba poniendo agresivo,  por ejemplo.


----------



## blasita

Sí, a bastantes hispanohablantes les suena bien. Lo siento, a mí no. Diría _tranquilizara/tranquilizase_. O cambiaría el verbo de la oración principal. Saludos.


----------



## chileno

blasita said:


> Sí, a bastantes hispanohablantes les suena bien. Lo siento, a mí no. Diría _tranquilizara/tranquilizase_. O cambiaría el verbo de la oración principal. Saludos.



En ese caso también diría:

Es imperativo que se tranquilice.
Era imperativo que se tranquilizara/tranquilizase.


----------



## micafe

Mi única opción sería *"le dije que se tranquilizara"*. Francamente, la frase sin el subjuntivo es un adefesio para mí.


----------



## duvija

Es perfectamente aceptable en el habla oral. Al escribir, bua, tranquilicémonos.


----------



## Rondivu

micafe said:


> Mi única opción sería *"le dije que se tranquilizara"*. Francamente, la frase sin el subjuntivo es un adefesio para mí.



Creo que todo el mundo está de acuerdo en que hay que usar subjuntivo; esa no es la cuestión.


----------



## danielfranco

Como dirían los de las Academias (y solo en años recientes): *en el uso esmerado del idioma*, debe usarse el subjuntivo. En situaciones coloquiales supongo que nos tranquilizamos los unos a los otros como podamos…


----------



## Rondivu

danielfranco said:


> Como dirían los de las Academias (y solo en años recientes): *en el uso esmerado del idioma*, debe usarse el subjuntivo. En situaciones coloquiales supongo que nos tranquilizamos los unos a los otros como podamos…



Sigo sin entender por qué hacéis hincapié en que hay que usar el subjuntivo. Todos en este hilo estamos de acuerdo en que hay que usarlo. La cuestión es si estaría bien en presente o imperfecto de subjuntivo, o ambos. Según la RAE ambos tiempos serían correctos (mensaje número ocho de Blasita).


----------



## micafe

Rondivu said:


> Creo que todo el mundo está de acuerdo en que hay que usar subjuntivo; esa no es la cuestión.



Mi comentario estaba equivocado, el cansancio mental me hizo trabar los términos. Me disculpo, Rondivu, y te doy la razón.


----------



## Rondivu

micafe said:


> ¿Cuál es la cuestión? Con mi afirmación estoy diciendo claramente que para mí *no es correcto usar el presente en esa frase*.
> 
> Si como dices tú "hay" que usar el subjuntivo, entonces el presente es incorrecto, porque si fuera correcto no "habría" que usar el subjuntivo.  Lo siento, pero es así.



El presente de subjuntivo  no es incorrecto. ¿A qué presente te refieres tú? Lo siento pero no te entiendo.

Hay dos alternativas, según el OP:

...que se tranquilice.
... que se tranquilizara/tranquilizase.

Ambas son correctas y ambas rigen subjuntivo.


----------



## todologo

Other options:
Le dije, tranquilizate.
Le dije que se tranquilizase/ tranquilizara


----------



## blasita

Creo que se trata de un simple malentendido. Estimada Micafe, Rondivu está intentando decir que han hablado de "subjuntivo" en general y que tanto "tranquilizara" (imperfecto) como "tranquilice" (presente) son formas de subjuntivo. Un saludo.

_Era imperativo que se tranquilice. _Ni siquiera me parece exactamente el mismo caso que _Le dijo que se tranquilice._ Aquí nos encontramos con un verbo de mandato. En la NGLE se tratan las relaciones de anterioridad, posterioridad y de simultaneidad. Llaman "doble acceso" a la doble dependencia temporal  que muestra una forma verbal en ciertas subordinadas con respecto a la de la principal en cuestión de orientación desde el momento del habla y en función del tiempo expresado en la principal. Me siento incapaz de resumir todo lo que se dice en un mensaje. Aconsejo leer sobre todo la sección 24.7. 

Bien. Ahora mi opinión sobre esta última oración. Es muy interesante para mí ver que hay otros hispanohablantes que pueden usar el presente de subjuntivo ahí. Personalmente sería incapaz. Sí podría decir: _Es imperativo que se tranquilice_. _Era imperativo_ (ya no lo es, es lo que yo interpretaría) _que se tranquilice_. Por esto no lo veo nada claro ni tiene sentido para mí que se pueda establecer esta relación temporal _era-se tranquilice_.


----------



## micafe

Rondivu said:


> El presente de subjuntivo  no es incorrecto. ¿A qué presente te refieres tú? Lo siento pero no te entiendo.
> 
> Hay dos alternativas, según el OP:
> 
> ...que se tranquilice.
> ... que se tranquilizara/tranquilizase.
> 
> Ambas son correctas y ambas rigen subjuntivo.



Sí, me disculpo, tienes toda la razón. Me refería al presente de subjuntivo el cual a mí, personalmente, no me parece correcto así la Academia de la lengua lo acepte. Me suena mal... Me parece que en Colombia no se usa, no recuerdo haberlo oído nunca. 

Gracias mi querida Blasita por intervenir, no quise iniciar una discusión con nadie, equivoqué los términos o la mente me hizo trampa como a veces me pasa. 

 Saludos


----------



## Rondivu

micafe said:


> Sí, me disculpo, tienes toda la razón. Me refería al presente de subjuntivo el cual a mí, personalmente, no me parece correcto así la Academia de la lengua lo acepte. Me suena mal... Me parece que en Colombia no se usa, no recuerdo haberlo oído nunca.
> 
> Gracias mi querida Blasita por intervenir, no quise iniciar una discusión con nadie, equivoqué los términos o la mente me hizo trampa como a veces me pasa.
> 
> Saludos



No pasa nada, Micafe. 
Un saludo.


----------



## SevenDays

Si _todavía está tranquilo_, entonces el subjuntivo "tranquilice" encaja porque la orden/el mandato todavía sigue vigente (aunque la orden se diera en el pasado). Claro está, "tranquilizara" es igual de correcto (y más natural para algunos). Más problemático es el uso de "tranquilice" si el contexto de la oración es pasado, ya que el presente de subjuntivo se puede referir al presente o futuro, pero no al pasado. Aún así en el lenguaje oral, no sería del todo raro verlo, ya que con el presente de subjuntivo el hablante se transporta al pasado para darle más viveza a la narración (es como el presente histórico del indicativo, pero éste, el indicativo, es un uso normativo). El inglés no tiene este problema porque la frase se construye con infinitivo (I_ told him to calm down_), y el infinitivo es _atemporal, _y por lo tanto se puede usar en contexto de presente o pasado. 
Saludos


----------

